# A question about shade for horses



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

well my simple theory 

horses in the wild sometimes done have shelter..in the toughest conditions and just huddle together to protect themself's from weather. Also you dont see horses in the wild building shelters ???

But it all come's down to what she wants best for her horses. In my opinion on a rainy night like to know my horses are snuggled in their stables safe from anything really..

personal Opinion i guess


----------



## speoples (May 15, 2007)

Yes but in the wild when it is 110-115 degrees horses can find shade under trees. This woman does not have any trees or any shade in her enclosures so all summer they are constantly out in the sun and it is HOT in phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Needs shade!

I live in the desert In Ca. by law a horse must have shade! There are shade shelters that can be purchased, some are three sided, some only have a top. Either one will work as they both provide shade. A horse can die from heat stroke just like people can. Especially in the dry deserts they can also become very dehydrated. Before Ca. passed the shade/shelter law, several horses died from a very hot summer. 

I'm not saying all horses will die, just that they can die. The humane society will take any horse that does not have shade here. 

After all, we are in the HOT dry desert. And Phoenix gets hot! Been there! 

In the wild, horses seek out water, roll in the mud... Find trees or rocky overhangs, something somewhere for shade. For those who don't manage to find shelter, one can usually find their bones without much of a problem.


----------



## speoples (May 15, 2007)

Thanks so much, I will contact the humane society


----------



## Annabel (Apr 4, 2007)

shade is a necessity! i had a friend who's horse didnt have shade, and got very sever heat stroke. Even a tree would provide enough shade to prevent this, especially when it gets that hot!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Not giving the horse some sort of shelter or protection is generally classified as neglect.


----------



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

Horses can sunburn too. If any of those horses have white on them, I'd be putting sunblock on them _and_ finding them some shade.


----------

